# [GEN] Woman Accused Of Sending Dog To Attack Officer - WCPO



## WDF News (May 3, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/6-0&fd=R&url=http://www.wcpo.com/news/local/story.aspx%3Fcontent_id%3Dafec096b-a02e-49de-8c6f-f50b99936caf&cid=0&ei=53kxSLyUG4Pw8AS7q7TABw&usg=AFrqEzdhN7L-c-8tSci6ddP_LN7Wclkw6Q">Woman Accused Of Sending Dog To Attack Officer</a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>WCPO, OH -</font> <nobr>19 minutes ago</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>A Deer Park woman is accused of sending her dog to attack a police officer. Police say they were called to Judith Willett's home on Lake Avenue over the <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

